# Which trolling motor???



## KevinF (Jun 26, 2018)

I have just purchased a Maverick Mirage 17’ Hp, powered w/ Yamaha 70, I’m planning on fishing very skinny at times, can you all recommend the best trolling motor ( and explain pluses and minuses) Thanks for any inputs


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

When you buy a trolling motor, you're buying a lot more than just the motor. The whole system consists of battery(s), cable, breaker, plug, motor and charger. Be sure to figure everything in the final price. The first choice you need to make is 12 volt vs 24 volt. A 12 volt motor will probably pull your skiff just fine, but if you fish long days or days back to back without charging, or if you fish in strong current a 24 volt motor might be best. The trade off is additional weight and expense with a 24 volt system. Your next choice might be remote control vs hand steer. There's no debate that a remote control motor gives more options and convenience than hand steer, but again, the trade off is price. If you fish mostly solo, hand steer might not be too bad, but with more than one fisherman on the boat remote steer makes life a lot easier. Don't get too excited about features like spot lock and running tracks. They're mostly useless. Next to consider is shaft length. Make sure the shaft is long enough to work with your boat and, if it's hand steer still reach a comfortable position. Remote steer motors can have a shorter shaft, but still need to reach a reasonable depth of water. Finally comes the choice of brand. Minn Kota, Motor Guide, Water Snake, Chinese from eBay, etc. Pick one that meets your budget and has a repair center nearby. That pretty much means either Minn Kota or Motor Guide. The repair center will come in handy when you have to use the warranty.


----------



## KevinF (Jun 26, 2018)

Wow, you really covered it. Thanks so much. Tight lines


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

24 volt with battery charger. My last 3 MinnKotas all suffered from corrosion and water intrusion above and below the water. Some was covered by warranty and some not. I would not buy again.

I just bought a MotorGuide xi5....so far no problems and it's much quieter than the MK.


----------



## Feather Thrower (Dec 4, 2015)

Congrats on the new rig. Let us know what you go with(12v or 24v) and how it performs. Also interested in what kind of speed you'll get once you have TM, batteries, charger, etc on the boat.


----------



## KevinF (Jun 26, 2018)

Will do


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

Vertigo covered it. Ask yourself these questions:

Do you fish in strong currents? Want to cover lots of water in all weather conditions (wind, tides, etc.) Do you fish tournaments or long days? If the answer is yes to those, go for the 24V system.

Do you fish by yourself? Fish long stretches of straight shoreline or expansive grass flats (vs. trying to weave around docks and trees)? Do you like to stay "anchored" in one spot while fishing? If the answer is yes to those, go for a remote controlled, GPS unit.

I don't think you could go wrong with Minn Kota or Motorguide at this point.


----------



## KevinF (Jun 26, 2018)

thanks


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

Do not make the mistake i made and go with the basic. Spend a few extra hundred and get a ipilot or something with spot lock and you will thank me later.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

KevinF said:


> .... I’m planning on fishing very skinny at times.


Then don’t buy a trolling motor because you can’t really use it in less than 12” of water, and because the HPX-V is very weight sensitive in the bow you would have to rig your starting battery up front and your 24V TM batteries in the console.

I ran a 12V iPilot on a Super Skiff that struggled in strong current, and ended up running 24V.


----------



## wooddrow (Dec 31, 2013)

Net 30 said:


> 24 volt with battery charger. My last 3 MinnKotas all suffered from corrosion and water intrusion above and below the water. Some was covered by warranty and some not. I would not buy again.
> 
> I just bought a MotorGuide xi5....so far no problems and it's much quieter than the MK.


have you had good luck with it? That's what i'm going with on mine


----------



## Redbelly (Jan 23, 2016)

I think for the flats and creeks like I'm used to fishing on any size boat and weight over 400 lbs go with 24 volt ipilot


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Where have i seen this thread before
Get a 24v tiller with an on off button you can activate with your foot. Now your done

try going against the tide with someone on the front and a 12v ip


----------



## zmgsvt (Jun 5, 2009)

Get the 54" 24v. You can put 2 batteries in the console and the house battery in the rear.


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

Vertigo said:


> Don't get too excited about features like spot lock and running tracks. They're mostly useles


Agree with most of the post other than this. Spot lock and cruise control are game changers. I can "drift" along in any direction regardless of the wind and current at 1MPH and when I find fish hit anchor mode instantly. If fact, as much as Power Pole Micro is a great feature, I would give that up before my GPS trolling motor. I had a Rhodan on my last skiff and a Motorguide now


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

I don't like spot lock because it's too powerful if you hit it while moving at any speed. It stirs up mud, weeds and fish and shuts down any bite nearby. Better to slowly troll to the spot you want, then drift or use a powerpole or anchor pin. I've used gps trolling motors for about 10 years now, and I've never found reason to use one to follow a pre-recorded track.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

...microskiff board recommends 24v trolling motor system. oxymoron?


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

Vertigo said:


> I don't like spot lock because it's too powerful if you hit it while moving at any speed. It stirs up mud, weeds and fish and shuts down any bite nearby. Better to slowly troll to the spot you want, then drift or use a powerpole or anchor pin. I've used gps trolling motors for about 10 years now, and I've never found reason to use one to follow a pre-recorded track.


I don’t use a pre recorded track but on any heading I can hit cruise control to cruise at exactly 1 mph along that heading. GPS automatically adjusts prop speed and course corrections. Perfect speed to cover a lot of ground while searching for fish. When I want to spot lock I just stop the motor for about 5 secs before hitting anchor and no problem with it being too much prop wash. If you use the tool properly it can be very effective


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

yobata said:


> ...microskiff board recommends 24v trolling motor system. oxymoron?


A 17 foot Maverick Mirage isn't exactly a "micro" skiff....


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Net 30 said:


> 24 volt with battery charger. My last 3 MinnKotas all suffered from corrosion and water intrusion above and below the water. Some was covered by warranty and some not. I would not buy again.
> 
> I just bought a MotorGuide xi5....so far no problems and it's much quieter than the MK.


I have both n issues with each, good repair shop helps.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

wooddrow said:


> have you had good luck with it? That's what i'm going with on mine


So far it's been solid. I know anything mechanical will eventually have problems, but my MinnKotas all took a crap either right before or right after the warranty expired. While being serviced, I was amazed how many MK motors were there with similar problems.

The spot lock and anchor features are cool but I kinda miss the simplicity of the old tiller control motors.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Trolling motor repair shop mechanic told me the motor guide 55# was better than mk 55 as he rarely repaired them. MK 80# I have has been good.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

Net 30 said:


> So far it's been solid. I know anything mechanical will eventually have problems, but my MinnKotas all took a crap either right before or right after the warranty expired. While being serviced, I was amazed how many MK motors were there with similar problems.
> 
> The spot lock and anchor features are cool but I kinda miss the simplicity of the old tiller control motors.


I'll trade you my tiller for your spot lock.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

csnaspuck said:


> I'll trade you my tiller for your spot lock.


Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm..........................................................................nope.


----------



## BatesInTheZone (Feb 2, 2017)

I have a Minn Kota Edge 70 lb with foot control. Anybody want to trade for a comparable tiller? Not a fan of the foot control.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

BatesInTheZone said:


> I have a Minn Kota Edge 70 lb with foot control. Anybody want to trade for a comparable tiller? Not a fan of the foot control.


Last boat had foot control and hated it which is why i went tiller. Not sure how much you want to modify a $700 trolling motor but I think I have read some where on how to convert one to tiller.


----------



## BatesInTheZone (Feb 2, 2017)

csnaspuck said:


> Last boat had foot control and hated it which is why i went tiller. Not sure how much you want to modify a $700 trolling motor but I think I have read some where on how to convert one to tiller.



I've searched high and low to find a way to do it, but can't seem to find a viable method.


----------



## gaman (Dec 25, 2015)

24 volt the way to go. All day use and I have had one occasion to get me home due to engine problems.


----------



## TieOneOnJax (May 24, 2018)

Vertigo said:


> I don't like spot lock because it's too powerful if you hit it while moving at any speed. It stirs up mud, weeds and fish and shuts down any bite nearby. Better to slowly troll to the spot you want, then drift or use a powerpole or anchor pin. I've used gps trolling motors for about 10 years now, and I've never found reason to use one to follow a pre-recorded track.


Yeah, I agree that spotlock can muck things up if your moving too quickly but it certainly has its time and place. I do a good bit of dock light fishing and the spotlock is an honest to goodness game changer. Even in a strong current the spotlock keeps me off the fishing area and let’s me worry more about hooking pilings with my fly and less about messing with the trolling motor.


----------



## MaGuyver (Nov 6, 2012)

Rhodan Marine. 12 or 24v depending on your needs. 
I have had good luck with mine. TieOneOnJax is correct about the spotlock if you are moving too fast.

 













Saved (0)
Saved
Save


----------

